# Cutting cycle first time sarms user.



## akalifelong (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone

New here, I am from India, name jai. 38yrs 5'11 133kg(293lbs)

Few months back I was 166kg(365lbs) and I got diagnosed with diabetes and high BP. I was having thyroid issues since childhood.

When I got detected with high blood sugar (670) I had to act and get better in terms of health. I started with diabetes medication and with that I started walking and taking care of my diet. In 3 months my sugar level were normal and as it was very painful to take insulin injections 3 times every day. I did start to cut down on injection and did shut the injection in next one month. Now my sugar levels are normal for a year and I do eat normal diet even sugar stuffs, no issues. I got normal with thyroid and BP issues too. I lost 33kg(72lbs) in 9 months by walking and 6 days workout a week, did not use any performance enhancer or pills.

Now I want to speed the process so after research on internet I will be using sarms. I have ordered S4, cardarine and ostarine.

Hope to log this journey and to lose fat quickly and build some muscle.

All the help welcome


----------



## akalifelong (Jan 28, 2017)

Got my stack today. Will start from today and will see how it goes.


----------

